# Return Of The Strela...



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Once again I have a Strela in my life....

After losing my original one in the post - I eventually acquired 4 non working parts-only sekonda strelas. 2 of them sold to me by Roy who answered a plea for this model.

Last night I had a couple of hours to myself (for a change, wife out - kids asleep early, cat was in the way though) and managed to get one working out of the 4.

I fixed the best one I had which was immaculate looking except for a broken minute hand and incorrect crown and winding stem.

The incorrect crown and winding stem turned out to be a messed up Keyless works too with many parts broken there or missing. I had to remove the hands and dial for this. Took many goes and flying screws and hands before It got sorted.

Luckily I had the parts in the other watches. Replaced the dial, then the hands as I had to replace the broken one anyway, surpisingly went smoothly - then replaced the crown and stem with an original one (not pretty but does the job).

After putting it all back together and winding it up it ran fine! wow I thought! until 9am this morning when the hour hand fouled the subseconds hand but that I sorted out on the spot. Even the chrono works and the second hand is dead centre...

What a great feeling ! the crystal and case are perfect on this one...

All tools came from Roy too (the exception the hands puller).


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Sounds like you deserve something that looks that good after all the work that went into it!


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I have read that these were worn by Soviet cosmonauts, so one of these is on my wishlist to keep my 2 vintage Omega Speedies company.

There is a nice pic of an identical Sekonda chrono in one of my books on the Omega Speedmaster. It is on a horrible-looking elastic band and is described as having been worn by Alexei Gubarev on Soyuz 28 in 1968. It is described as having a Valjoux mechanism - is that correct?

It would make an interesting collection to gather examples of watches worn by cosmonauts and astronauts


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Psychlist,

from what I have gathered in my searches for an "original" Strela the original movement was a Valjoux/Poljot 3017 which was a Valjoux movement or rather it was a Poljot variation of the Valjoux movement.

In the light of Roy's earlier comment today I am very happy to say that my 3133 Black faced Strela has arrived, is with Roy and awaits a box
















Charles


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Valjoux had nothing to do with it - the Poljot 3017 movement is an almost exact copy of the Venus 150 - ok Valjoux went on to buy/swallow up Venus ...

Alexei Leonov wore a strela on the first ever space walk - in 1966

the white elastic band was to allow it to be worn on the space suit, leg, arm or wherever.

It was the first watch actually 'in' space.... the first watch up in space in 61 was the sturmanskie also poljot, of course worn by Gagarin:










All I need now is a 321 Speedmaster and i'll have all three real space watches.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Valjoux had nothing to do with it - the Poljot 3017 movement is an almost exact copy of the Venus 150 - ok Valjoux went on to buy/swallow up Venus ...
> 
> Alexei Leonov wore a strela on the first ever space walk - in 1966
> 
> ...


Leonov's first space walk was, I think, in March '65 with Ed White following for USA in June '65. Ed White wore a Speedy 105.003 like mine below. When NASA found out they called future Speedies "Professional".

I have found some interesting histories of watches in space on the web, which I cannot post links to - but am happy to PM links if anyone does not know them.

Nice collection Xantiagib and thanks for the info







Get a 321 soon, I feel prices are starting to rise


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice collection Xantiagib,

have you enough bits left to make another one?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

DavidH said:


> Nice collection Xantiagib,
> 
> have you enough bits left to make another one?
> 
> ...


I probably do actually - but they are in bad shape and would need complete dissassembly cleaning and oiling and I don't have any working Balances left.

This would require more expertise and time that I do not have at the moment!


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

..would it really matter, because Even a stopped watch tells the right time twice a day...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Bareges said:


> I am very happy to say that my 3133 Black faced Strela has arrived, is with Roy and awaits a box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bugger the box







. That can be sent on later







.


----------

